# Question about tracts



## MichaelNZ (Sep 2, 2016)

The other day, I ordered some Gospel tracts from Fellowship Tract League. They use the KJV, which is good, but appear to be Independent Fundamental Baptists. Some of the tracts specifically say "Jesus died for you" or "Jesus died for your sins" (example 1, example 2). I vetted the ones I ordered so that I didn't get any that say that.

Would you have any problem using the two tracts I linked to above, or others that said that Jesus died for the sins of the person reading the tract? I know we believe that the Gospel is offered to all and "all may come", but should you hand someone a tract telling them that Jesus died for their sins when they might be a reprobate? I talked about this with my friend and he said he would prefer to say it like "Jesus died so that you can have your sins forgiven".

What do you say? And do any of you know of good Reformed Gospel tracts?


----------



## earl40 (Sep 2, 2016)

I rather have some type of business card pointing a person to you local assembly to hear The Gospel Preached.  Of course I rather simply invite that person personally, but their may be some merit in handing out "businesss" cards.
I know a person who handed out a tract, once as a joke, when she was young and the person who got the tract ended up coming to a Sunday service and became a believer when they heard The Gospel preached by a person who was sent.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello Michael,

I too prefer to use tracts reflecting a more Reformed understanding of the gospel. For that reason, I've found Chapel Library helpful: http://chapellibrary.org They're a Reformed Baptist ministry, freely mailing their printed materials worldwide (or you may download them at no charge as well). Solid stuff. But any tract given should definitely also be accompanied by an invitation to hear the gospel preached at your church.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 2, 2016)

I would suggest writing your own tracts so that you can endorse 100% of what is said. Many tracts make salvation a simple 3-step process. Please avoid all gimmicks, especially those tacky fake 100 dollar bills to give waitresses (I am sure they appreciate those)...


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 2, 2016)

Michael there is a Reformed Baptist tract ministry here in NZ. http://www.tracts4u.org/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 2, 2016)

I thought I would add this, For what it's worth: Chapel Library primarily reprints older works. So, for example, their gospel tracts are excerpts from Ryle, Spurgeon, Watson, etc., lightly edited and with any obscure words defined clearly and concisely.


----------



## MW (Sep 2, 2016)

I think the message, "Jesus died for you," leaves no place for faith resting on Jesus in order to be saved by Him, which in turn nullifies the call of the gospel to believe in Jesus, and that in its turn does away with evangelism.

The Trinitarian Bible Society has some neatly presented tracts with a collection of Scripture verses (in the AV) on a specific theme. Being inexpensive, they can go in the letterbox. And there is a little space on the back for stamping your contact information for further inquiries.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 3, 2016)

I just read this today from Spurgeon and it is relevant to this thread:



> "When preaching and private talk are not available, you need to have a tract ready....Get good striking tracts, or none at all. But a touching gospel tract may be the seed of eternal life. Therefore, do not go out without your tracts."


----------

